# Getting a pup on Friday. "Y" litter... Names?



## Hunter Allred (Jan 28, 2010)

Go! Since 'Y' isn't really used in German, I'm wide open to ideas... Including tranliteration of 'J' to 'Y'. Or non German names.


----------



## susan tuck (Mar 28, 2006)

I like Yoda


----------



## susan tuck (Mar 28, 2006)

I think even better is Yogi as in Yogi Bear


----------



## Catherine Gervin (Mar 12, 2012)

i suppose it's a Y only in the most esoteric of ways, but what about Slingshot? they're Y-shaped?
you'll just have to forgive me--i named my dog from the "Alien" and "Aliens" movies and totally forgot about the existence of "Ripley's Believe It or Not" so whenever someone asks me what my pup's name is, more often than not the reference is lost on them and they assume it's something STUPID. sigh.
none the less, CONGRATULATIONS ON YOUR NEW PUPPY! VERY EXCITING!!!


----------



## Ben Thompson (May 2, 2009)

What gender is the pup?


----------



## Hunter Allred (Jan 28, 2010)

Ben Thompson said:


> What gender is the pup?


Male, but a female or two may be coming so I'll be interested in those too


----------



## Ben Thompson (May 2, 2009)

Yuri can be both genders.
YVO (male)
Yosif (male)
Yusra (female)
Yafa (female)


----------



## Laura Bollschweiler (Apr 25, 2008)

Y's are hard! Some of these are people or dogs I've known.  

Yappo
Yvonne
Yani 
Yano
Yavir
Yoli
Yukon
Yuri

It might be possible to butcher an I name, like Yvan...but I's aren't really that much easier. Although I've always wanted to name a dog Icky. 

Laura


----------



## Sarah Platts (Jan 12, 2010)

I don't really get why you have to have the call name start with the litter letter. You can put anything "Y" on the papers and make the dog's name anything you want. Why the urge to use such a method on the call name in the first place? 

On a side note: how many of you have named your children using this format? 1st child = A, 2nd child = B and so forth and so on. I've seen lots of children registered with one name and called by their middle or a nick name. Why not do the same thing for this poor pup instead of making it a Yvon or Yvonne.


----------



## Laura Bollschweiler (Apr 25, 2008)

It's just easier if you're doing Schutzhund. Yeah, you may only trial a few times in the dog's life, but each time you do, each judge is going to look at the score sheet and call your dog by the first word of the name. 

If somebody is keeping track of pedigrees and kennels, it's just easier to know that Fifi came from the same litter as this other dog I ran into named Fido from Big Name Breeder. 

I came from the AKC world, which has a different naming habit. It took me a while to figure out how helpful this naming structure really is.

Laura


----------



## Hunter Allred (Jan 28, 2010)

Sarah Platts said:


> I don't really get why you have to have the call name start with the litter letter. You can put anything "Y" on the papers and make the dog's name anything you want. Why the urge to use such a method on the call name in the first place?
> 
> On a side note: how many of you have named your children using this format? 1st child = A, 2nd child = B and so forth and so on. I've seen lots of children registered with one name and called by their middle or a nick name. Why not do the same thing for this poor pup instead of making it a Yvon or Yvonne.


That's on the table. I'm john hunter allred but go by hunter. My male is beschützer des Jägers but goes by jäger.


----------



## susan tuck (Mar 28, 2006)

Well if you don't like YOGI (arguably the greatest bear in all of JellyStone Park), there's also YETI (abominable snowman) which I think is a cool name.


----------



## Hunter Allred (Jan 28, 2010)

susan tuck said:


> Well if you don't like YOGI (arguably the greatest bear in all of JellyStone Park), there's also YETI (abominable snowman) which I think is a cool name.


Yeti is also a cooler name lol.. 

Smarter than the average beat at any rate


----------



## leslie cassian (Jun 3, 2007)

Yianni
Yannick
Yngvar
Yolanda (if female)

and the most famous Y name 

Yeller


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

susan tuck said:


> I like Yoda


I vote for Yoda


----------



## Tiago Fontes (Apr 17, 2011)

Joby Becker said:


> I vote for Yoda



I vote for Yoda also. 

Is it a GSD? If so, what lines?


----------



## Hunter Allred (Jan 28, 2010)

Tiago Fontes said:


> I vote for Yoda also.
> 
> Is it a GSD? If so, what lines?


GSD

Jäger x Queen


----------



## Christi Taylor (Feb 17, 2009)

Yara (female)
Yokel
Yolanda (female) 
Yoyo


----------



## Matt Vandart (Nov 28, 2012)

Yspaddaden


----------



## Catherine Gervin (Mar 12, 2012)

the dam is really lovely!


----------



## Haz Othman (Mar 25, 2013)

Y'Rage
Y'Rambo
Y'Roc


----------



## Faisal Khan (Apr 16, 2009)

Yoshi, Yogi, Yahoo


----------



## Tiago Fontes (Apr 17, 2011)

Hunter Allred said:


> GSD
> 
> Jäger x Queen



Cool man. Hope the pup turns out good for you.


----------



## Faisal Khan (Apr 16, 2009)

Only y name I would consider is Yuma.


----------



## Kevin Cyr (Dec 28, 2012)

Hunter Allred said:


> Go! Since 'Y' isn't really used in German, I'm wide open to ideas... Including tranliteration of 'J' to 'Y'. Or non German names.


Yankee


----------



## susan tuck (Mar 28, 2006)

YOLO (You Only Live Once)

YOTO (Year Of the Take Over)

YAKUZA (Japanese organized crime syndicate)

YOSHI (cartoon baby dinosaur)

YUGO (car)

YOMAMA (your mother)


----------



## Hunter Allred (Jan 28, 2010)

So far I am down to the short list... Yeti, Yoshi, Ygor, and my favorite thus far: Yōkai

"Yōkai" or "Kai" for short... Seems to fit what I know of him so far. From wikipedia: Yōkai range eclectically from the malevolent to the mischievous, or occasionally bring good fortune to those who encounter them. Often they possess animal features. 

Ironically, the breeder has been calling him "the badger" and one of the better known types of Yōkai is "Mujina" which takes the form of a... wait for it... badger.


----------



## Catherine Gervin (Mar 12, 2012)

Hunter Allred said:


> So far I am down to the short list... Yeti, Yoshi, Ygor, and my favorite thus far: Yōkai
> 
> "Yōkai" or "Kai" for short... Seems to fit what I know of him so far. From wikipedia: Yōkai range eclectically from the malevolent to the mischievous, or occasionally bring good fortune to those who encounter them. Often they possess animal features.
> 
> Ironically, the breeder has been calling him "the badger" and one of the better known types of Yōkai is "Mujina" which takes the form of a... wait for it... badger.


sounds like you have a winner!


----------



## Hunter Allred (Jan 28, 2010)

Catherine Gervin said:


> sounds like you have a winner!


I'm pretty excited!! :twisted:


----------

